# Do your poodles eyes tear?



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

For 6 years of Rileys life he was never a tear-er. Last fall he developed dry eye in both eyes, and then developed entropion in both eyes. Since then he has teared. He was really bad before he got the surgery, and the tears were dark brown and staining. He is much better now, but still tears Way more then before. He always has tear tracks and staining now. I hate it! I think alot of it is from his eye meds though. So how much do your poodles tear? Have they always teared?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Harry doesn't really tear he develops goop in his eyes which is really gross. I usually just wipe it off but if I miss it it dries and we can get it off pretty easy. It gets worse the more his hair grows out on his face.


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a white toy and his eyes have always teared. I have to use Tylan 2 times a week. I read somewhere to feed cooked liver and it worked. Has anyone heard of this. I am thinking of trying it.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

The discoloration near the eyes isn't specifically from the tears itself, it's caused by the bacteria and yeast that live in the warm, moiste hair. If you have a dog that licks a certain spot on it's body, like a cyste or his feet, you'll also see the discoloration building up from the bacteria.

As far as I know it's not harmful for the dog, just unattractive. I once saw on a grooming show where the tips said that you can put chapstick (mild and nonscented) on the areas by your dogs eyes, encouraging the tears to slide off rather than to sit there.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Mandy's did as a pup but is all clear now for most part other then the odd dry booger but now staining I heard bottled water is great for that.
Good luck to you. Are you sure it isn't food allergy that is another sign so I have been told


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I wonder if dark dogs get these tear stains...just unseen
Elphie doesn't seem to get much gunk in her eyes unless shes REALLY shaggy ((like right now)) but when shes got a clean shaved face no gunk at all


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

If a dark dogs tearing, you'll sometimes see it. It'll stain the fur brown.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I've never noticed any staining on Elphies face, but shes a darker brown ((almost black in the house))


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

No, no food allergy. I control his diet, and this started Exactly at the same time as his other eye problems. Im positive it has to do with the surgery. Just wondering who elses dogs to it, and what age did it start?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Vinnie's eyes don't tear - just normal "sleep" in the eyes that you would expect. I have also heard that bottled water helps - I actually do give my guys bottled water as the water in my town is not very good. I don't drink it either! :wink:


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Paris doesn't tear at all, and hopefully never will! Just the usual eye gunk


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Saffy gets the gooey stuff in her eyes, and a bit of crusty stuff.

If I don't clean it, she will get the stain from it all down her eye.
My grandparents spoo had it as a puppy but grew out of it, phew


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Perry is a toy/mini, so I assume he's a bit more prone to tear than the standards, right? But, nonetheless, he tears/stains a lot. It's not the red, though... it's gross and brown. (Dr. said red or brown, it was still the same.)

I bought wash and we do it every night, it has helped a *little*, but not much. I had read about the Angel Eyes, but also read - on here, when I was a lurker, and other places - the concerns with giving your dog an antibiotic every day for no real reason.

We're currently in the market for a water purifier, so I'm ready to give the "bottled water" trick a try. I've also read the liver thing, but I'm too grossed out to try that one! lol


----------



## curlysmama (Oct 31, 2010)

Curly tears bad. I clean his eyes with a warm cloth every morning. By the end of the day, its nasty again.


----------



## jazzi480 (Sep 19, 2010)

Jazzi and Ella don't really tear, but do get eye bugars, since we went grain free much less though. Hope you find something that works1


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Llama tears and Vlada has some gunk. they drink Fiji water and their diet is quite stellar.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Rileys eyes still tear alot. They are actual tears instead of eye goop (though he gets that too). His left eye more then his right, but that doesnt suprise me as he has an injury in that eye. I still feel it was from his entropion surgery. I am not complaining about the surgery or the surgon. An actual opthamologist did it. He was never a teary dog before that though. Oh well. I just cant figure it is that comfortable to have teary eyes all the time.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Both of my cream poodles, one a mini, one a toy, tear badly. I have them on food and treats that do not have corn, wheat or soy. So far, that hasn't helped. I'm thinking of trying dried buttermilk next. Here's a thread I started awhile back, with lots of good suggestions:
http://www.poodleforum.com/32-poodle-food/10848-corn-wheat-tear-stains-3.html


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

It's not typical bottled water that works. It's _distilled_ water, which is also bottled, but has no minerals in it. I tried this with my bichon when she was very young and it worked wonders. I stopped buying distilled when I got Liberty though because they both drink out of the same bowl, and together, they drink A LOT of water! Cosita tears a lot less when she hasn't had any food or treats with red/dark brown dye. I know it sounds funny, but it's true. She used to never tear, but has gotten a lot worse in the last year or so. She actually has dark brown/red eye goobers.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Vasco doesn't tear, although hard to tell on a black dog. He does gunk up; I have to clean his eyes nearly every day. I'm campaigning for a shaved face because of this, but no luck convincing my S.O. yet. I'm assuming it helps ... do others find the shaved face helps with eye gunk?


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

JE-UK said:


> Vasco doesn't tear, although hard to tell on a black dog. He does gunk up; I have to clean his eyes nearly every day. I'm campaigning for a shaved face because of this, but no luck convincing my S.O. yet. I'm assuming it helps ... do others find the shaved face helps with eye gunk?


Yes, I think it helps as there is no hair for the icky stuff to grab onto!


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

JE-UK said:


> Vasco doesn't tear, although hard to tell on a black dog. He does gunk up; I have to clean his eyes nearly every day. I'm campaigning for a shaved face because of this, but no luck convincing my S.O. yet. I'm assuming it helps ... do others find the shaved face helps with eye gunk?


shaved face helps TONS!


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh yes, add another vote for shaved face. It allows me to wipe him down each night, no muss no fuss. In between grooms I take him in for "Face, feet and tail" which is a shave and a bath. Totally worth it. Yes, I love him with a fur face but that's life.

Also, Fozzie has exceptionally massive tears and gunk. I had to take him to a veterinary opthamologist who said he has an ectopic cilia (a hair) inside one eye. It doesn't make him squint so we are not going to surgically remove it. Also, after keeping a "booger diary" for 2 months I noticed that Fozzie's eyes tear more after going to dog parks. So the vet concluded he's probably allergic to something in the parks. 

Fozzie's routine: Every other day, Use sterile eye wash(human saline solution for eyes is fine) first to flood eyes of allergens, and then put 1 prescription dog eye drop each eye every other day(anti inflamm + antibiotic), Repeat on days we know are potential triggers: beach day, dusty trails, etc. Then each day wipe gunk from below eyes with fourpaws eye wipes (seems to really dissolve anything hard). 

He still rubs eyes occasionally but considering the costs and risks of surgery it seems tolerable.


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

None of my poodles have every had problems with staining, or tearing. I have had a mini, and 8 standards. Our 13 year old rescue has a cateract on one eye, and sometimes it gets a bit teary but no staining at all. I also keep thier faces clean and short always. We do get eye boogers, and those are cleaned at least twice daily.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

I've been using the powdered buttermilk, probiotic yogurt and Fromm Puppy Food (all of which I've read help for tear stains) with Gigi for 2 1/2 weeks now. So far, I am not seeing much of a difference in the staining, but maybe I need to wait a bit longer for it to get into her system and start working. I'll be sure to come back if/when I see any results.


----------

